# Work gloves



## Briancraig81 (May 25, 2007)

What Brand/type of work gloves is everyone using? Been having some cold mornings here in NC lately. I bought a $13 pair of Mechanix work gloves the other day but the ends of my fingers still got numb. They weren't very resistant to water either, I accidentally laid my hand in some standing water, which soaked right through them and made my hand even colder.

I'm looking for something that will keep my fingers/hands warm and still be flexible enough where I can pick up small things (Like screws) with them.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I use Atlas Therma's in winter.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

goclc.com

Custom leather crafts have winterized work gloves, look'em up.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> I use Atlas Therma's in winter.


NO kidding I didnt know they came in a thermal design.....nice those look like they would work pretty good. Mechanix type gloves are only good for a couple of weeks in a commercial or resi enviorment. How much are they a pair?
Ive gotten used to using deerskin type gloves. They seems to last the longest for me. And they eventually conform to your hand and get a good fit.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I buy the cheap pigskin gloves from walmart. They last quite awhile but I only wear them if im on a rope or if it's stupid cold.


----------



## emjay (Dec 30, 2009)

I've had great luck with the Ironclad cold condition gloves. Got hooked on them working outside in New England 8 years ago and have stuck with them since. Not bulky, and they keep my hands warm down to around 25ºF and are pretty water resistant. The lifespan was about 1 season give or take. 
www.ironclad.com/www/productDetail.jsp?prodID=39&catID=44


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

captkirk said:


> NO kidding I didnt know they came in a thermal design.....nice those look like they would work pretty good. Mechanix type gloves are only good for a couple of weeks in a commercial or resi enviorment. How much are they a pair?
> Ive gotten used to using deerskin type gloves. They seems to last the longest for me. And they eventually conform to your hand and get a good fit.


They are about $6-7 a pair at the hardware store, but you can get them for under $5 from Amazon.

They also conform to your hand nicely after about a day. They last me a few weeks minimum depending on work conditions.


----------



## thekoolcody (Aug 30, 2008)

Briancraig81 said:


> What Brand/type of work gloves is everyone using? Been having some cold mornings here in NC lately. I bought a $13 pair of Mechanix work gloves the other day but the ends of my fingers still got numb. They weren't very resistant to water either, I accidentally laid my hand in some standing water, which soaked right through them and made my hand even colder.
> 
> I'm looking for something that will keep my fingers/hands warm and still be flexible enough where I can pick up small things (Like screws) with them.



I have a pair of greenlee glove that I got from a sales rep that stoped by my shop before Christmas, they are very warm. I had a fire call in the middle of the day, I responded from my shop to the scene and I was standing in the cold for an hour and a half and my hands were warm and I could function with them on.


----------



## monitormix (Aug 23, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> I use Atlas Therma's in winter.


Yep, x2


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

I picked up a pair of Hyflex 11-801 electrician gloves a couple of weeks ago. They are low cut protection rated but they are very flexible. I can easily pick up cover plate screws with them on. They also make a moderate cut protection rated electrician glove, model 11-500, but I haven't tried them. They don't keep your hands very warm but they do keep them clean.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I buy the cheap mechanic gloves for myself, the shop gives us thin leather gloves that are good for rope or pipe work. I learned a long time ago that fishing gloves are the best for wet cold work.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

mechanix and/or firm grip


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

I've never tried it but someone told me Isotoner gloves are good. No, I'm not kidding either. A guy at my last company wore them.


----------



## Briancraig81 (May 25, 2007)

captkirk said:


> NO kidding I didnt know they came in a thermal design.....nice those look like they would work pretty good. Mechanix type gloves are only good for a couple of weeks in a commercial or resi enviorment. How much are they a pair?
> Ive gotten used to using deerskin type gloves. They seems to last the longest for me. And they eventually conform to your hand and get a good fit.


Looks like this is what I will go with. Thanks for the suggestions guys. I wish I had my receipt and tag still, so I could return those $13/pair Mechanix gloves I bought.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

monitormix said:


> Yep, x2


x3 nice and warm:thumbsup:


----------

